# I am smothering my wife please help!!



## bigred (Sep 28, 2012)

My wife and I have been though a lot over the years. I have not treated her fairly and at times when we had a disagreement i would make it a fight. Sometimes I feel it was emotionally abusive. Things finally came to a head and she left and then came back a few days later. (thank god!!) I have been totally changed by the expierence. I now realize how messed up I was and I have been doing my best to make her realize I do love her. Things are much better but they are definatly not good. After 6 months of trying to make our marriage work I think I may actually be driving her away more. I love her and I want things to work but when I ask about our relationship she usually avoids the topic or gets angry. Sex is hit or miss. Usually miss. I found a post about a relationship thermometer. Here. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/21278-thermostat-ultimate-barometer-your-r.html
This is amazing how close this hits home. So I am looking for advice. How to I cool it off? What do I stop? I don't want to make her mad or do anything that will make things worse. I want our relationship to work but I think it is at a breaking point. Please give me some advice on how to give her some space and not smother her.


----------

